# επάνδρωση



## oliver_twisted (Sep 6, 2014)

Καλημέρα! Έχω μια σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών ασφάλειας και φύλαξης (σεκιούριτι). Στη φράση:

_A detailed hourly schedule for the work week showing hourly staffing levels and the position manned._

τη λέξη manned θα την αποδίδατε στα ελληνικά με τη λέξη επάνδρωση ή θα προτιμούσατε μια πιο gender-neutral λέξη, όπως το "πλήρωση"; Με άλλα λόγια, το ερώτημά μου είναι; Είναι η λέξη επάνδρωση ουδέτερη; Μόνο εμένα δεν μου αρέσει η "επάνδρωση με νοσοκόμες", λόγου χάρη; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Είναι η λέξη επάνδρωση ουδέτερη;


Για όλο τον κόσμο πλην των θιασωτών της φεμινιστικής γλωσσολογίας, ναι.

Αν και νομίζω ότι το politically correct είναι _στελέχωση_ (που δεν ταιριάζει εδώ). :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 6, 2014)

Εχαριστώ, Ζαζ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2014)

Εγώ, πάντως, θα έβαζα _στελέχωση_ και θα ένιωθα και άνετα από τη στιγμή που και στα λεξικά το στελεχώνω (ερμηνεία 2) θεωρείται (και) συνώνυμο του επανδρώνω. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 6, 2014)

Αχά! Ωραία, Ντοκ, ευχαριστώ, να το έχω υπόψη μου! :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)

Ο λόγος που έγραψα ότι κττμά εδώ δεν ταιριάζει το _στελεχώνω _είναι διότι έχω την αίσθηση πως αναφέρεται σε κάτι πιο μόνιμο απ' ό,τι αφήνει να εννοηθεί το απόσπασμα που παρέθεσες — όπου εγώ κατάλαβα ότι έχουμε ένα εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα στο οποίο φαίνεται ποιος αναλαμβάνει τα καθήκοντα ποιας θέσης κάθε ώρα, και πόσα άτομα επανδρώνουν βάσει προγράμματος συνολικά τον τομέα καθεμιά ώρα λειτουργίας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 6, 2014)

Ααα! Οκ, κατάλαβα. Ναι, κάπως έτσι είναι, δεν έχω φτάσει ακόμα σε αυτό το σημείο της σύμβασης, αλλά έτσι είναι λογικά. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι έλεγες ότι η στελέχωση δεν ταιριάζει επειδή δεν αφορά στελέχη, σημαντικές θέσεις, δηλαδή. Ουφ! Κάρβουνο καίω τις τελευταίες μέρες!


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 6, 2014)

Επίσης, μια λύση μπορεί να είναι και οι _θέσεις εργασίας / καθήκοντος / υπηρεσίας_ (οι οποίες καλύπτονται, αλλά η _κάλυψη_ μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει εδώ):

_Ένα λεπτομερές ωριαίο πρόγραμμα [...] με το ανά ώρα απασχολούμενο προσωπικό και τις (αντίστοιχες) θέσεις εργασίας / καθήκοντος / υπηρεσίας._


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 6, 2014)

Πολύ σωστά, dominotheory! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Themis (Sep 6, 2014)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον dominotheory. Στη φράση αυτή δεν μου ταιριάζει ούτε η "επάνδρωση" ούτε η "στελέχωση". Επίσης, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την "κάλυψη", π.χ. "... και οι συγκεκριμένες θέσεις που καλύπτονται".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 6, 2014)

Μιλ μερσί, Θέμη! Τις καλησπέρες μου! :)


----------

